# Screen Keeps Going Black



## wwe9112 (May 31, 2009)

OK, so I have a buddies laptop -- Toshiba S855-S5377 -- he had issues with the screen not coming up after the Windows 8 splash screen. So he brought it to me yada yada yada. I tried to restore everything and kept getting the same results. 

Now, I used the Toshiba software to reformat the disk and installed a fresh version of Windows 8 (since it was doing it on the restore from Toshiba and he didn't have any backups) and the same thing.

I'm a college student with a Dreamspark account so I went on there and figured I would try it with a brand new copy of Windows 8.1, same thing.

On a fresh copy of Windows, the screen will come on let you log in and maybe after 1-5 minutes (guesstimating) the issue comes back. It lets me log onto the system through safe mode, however. 

So I realize this is perhaps a driver issue perhaps? 

Could someone give me something to try, I've done it all. I've even uninstalled the driver, it lets me go back into the regular mode and after a minute or so a sound chimes then goes back to black with no mouse. 

Help? 

Thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try hooking it up to a external monitor and see if it behaves the same.


----------



## wwe9112 (May 31, 2009)

I hooked it up via hdmi to my tv and in safe mode (since normal isn't working right now obviously) and nothing was on the tv but there was regular use of safe mode.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Safe mode only loads minimal drivers so a basic graphics driver not necessarily the one for the graphics chip. so it looks like the driver could be a problem did the correct driver get installed as I think there is more than one.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

In Safe Mode with Networking, go to Search and type* devmgmt.msc*, right click the *devmgmt* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Device Manager* expand *Display*. Take note of the display adapter and download the updated driver for it: Drivers & Software Support | Toshiba


----------



## wwe9112 (May 31, 2009)

spunk.funk said:


> In Safe Mode with Networking, go to Search and type* devmgmt.msc*, right click the *devmgmt* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Device Manager* expand *Display*. Take note of the display adapter and download the updated driver for it: Drivers & Software Support | Toshiba


I did that, I installed the latest one, and then also tried older ones with the same result. I switched to a MS generic driver and it worked well for a good 6 minutes perhaps, however we are back to a black screen >_<


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Chances are great that the video chip which is soldered onto the motherboard has failed and the motherboard will need to be replaced.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I would have to agree it sounds like hardware failure.


----------



## wwe9112 (May 31, 2009)

I let him know thanks for all the help you guys. I do appreciate it. I actually was thinking that before I posted I just wanted to double check. He went and got a new touchscreen Toshiba laptop. He's letting me keep this one lol so I may see if the RAM is compatible with my laptops. This one has 8 gigs and mine has 4 so it would be a nice upgrade lol.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Just be sure it is compatible and your motherboard can handle it with the right operating system.


----------

